# How to capture from macbook with Canon elph 300



## lucasmarkov (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey how can i record video and have it show up live on the macbook screen at the same time. I tried to do it through both HDMI and USB but it wouldn't recognize the camera on my macbook pro through imovie or premiere. I want to record and be able to see whats happening on the bigger macbook screen, live.


----------



## TheKenTurner (Aug 8, 2012)

lucasmarkov said:
			
		

> Hey how can i record video and have it show up live on the macbook screen at the same time. I tried to do it through both HDMI and USB but it wouldn't recognize the camera on my macbook pro through imovie or premiere. I want to record and be able to see whats happening on the bigger macbook screen, live.



Can you EOS utility?

-Ken Turner


----------

